# 26er to 700c Disc Cyclocross/Commuter



## jimi911 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have had taking a few kicks at the ideal commuter for me. This is my current attempt. I have been using it for the last month. 

This was suppose to be a commuter for my fiance, but it wasn't pretty enough. No big loss ... I claimed it and I am quite pleased with how it turned out ... was very economical as well. 

I got the frame locally for $25. It was damage free but ROUGH. Pitted and filthy. Its a suspension adjusted 26er frame with a lot of clearance. The 29er rims and CX tyres fit with about 1/4" to spare. I had it powder coated white. It looks like new less a little cable rub mark on the headtube. Its a single speed with a rear derailleur for tension so I can change rings and what not without removing the chain. 


Frame: 95ish Norco Mocha Easton Aluminum


Fork: Mosso Aluminum 


Headset: Cane Creek
Stem: Titec Carbon
Handlebar: NOS Scott Drop Bars


Brakes: Clark Disc with A2Z Rear Disc Brake Adaptor
Brake Pads: Clark
Brake Cables: Clark


Brake Levers: Tektro


Shifters: None
Front Derailleur: None
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 600 (used for tension only)
Derailleur Cables: None
Cassette: None
Chain: Shimano
Cranks: Ultegra 6500
Crank Bolts: Shimano
Chainrings: Shimano (thats a 52 on it ... changing to 44)
Chainring bolts: Shimano
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Ultergra
Pedals: Shimano SPD


Hub Skewers: Bontrager
Rims: Bontrager Mustang 29er SS
Hubs: Bontrager
Nipples: DT
Spokes: DT
Tyres: Continental CX Race
Tubes: MEC


Saddle: Selle Flite Ti
Seatpost: Kalloy
Seatpost Binder: KCNC 


Weight: 22.5 lbs ready to commute (including lights and the coffee cup holder  )


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice work. She's a beaut! I'd love to know how that Mosso fork works out for you as I have considered picking one up as well.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

What do you think of the A2Z Rear Disc Brake Adaptor? From the photos it looks really slick.


----------



## jimi911 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am a big fan of the mosso fork. It's light, shaped nice, and cheap! I actually got it for another bike I was going to use cantilevers on, but that build changed. In hindsight I woulda got the just disc fork (cleaner lines). I have another build in mind using a nos klein mtb frame that I may go the cx route if it doesn't fit 650b mtb tires. I would get another mosso for that in a heartbeat. 

My A2Z adapter experience has been good, but it is not as plug and play as advertised. It's designed for perfectly flat dropouts. The norco has flat dropouts, but they usual slightly raised area for the QRs to grip. This presented a problem and I ended up machining the bracket to make it fit well. After about 3hrs of work I got it right and, thus far, it's be really good. It hasn't moved a mm and seems solid. The key with the A2Z is finding the right frame. Even if the dropout is perfectly flat it may not fit right (case in point my wheeler titanium).


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks. That's great info on the adapter and the fork.


----------



## jimi911 (Jan 27, 2014)

No Prob ...

Two other things on the Mosso ...

Its suspension adjusted to forks in the 100-120mm of travel range. You can see in the pics that if gives this norco a bit of extra headtube angle, which is not a problem. The norco mocha was made for 60-80mm forks. I would imagine the Mosso would be too tall for most non suspension adjusted frames. 

It will also fit a 650b full mtb tire easily and will even accommodate a 29er wheel/tire if you had some reason to use if for that.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey jimi911, another question for you about the drops.

Would that frame normally be a good fit for you with flatbars, or is it a size too small? I've been thinking about putting drops on my old 26er, but am a little worried that it would be too reachy. But it looks like you've got a pretty normal stem on yours and didn't have to do anything too weird?


----------



## jimi911 (Jan 27, 2014)

It would work for me with flats. Its about a 18" frame and I ride 17-19 depending on the bike. It does have a pretty long top tube though. That should be the key measurement IMO. 

You do need to play with the stem length and angle a bit. That is a +5 degree 110mm stem on there. I tried a few stems before settling on that one. You end up adjusting the position of the brakes and the stem a bunch of times before you are comfortable. Than you tape it once you are pretty sure its right.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice! I am fiddling with a conversion of my old MTB frame to 700c also. Mine will use rim brakes. yours is much lighter and faster looking.


----------



## Nescafe74 (Aug 19, 2012)

That's awesome bike, I just got the same fork from friend (mosso MD5) and think of a set of 29 wheel for my 26 frame, seeing from the pics above looks like plenty space (for 35c tire), do You think 42c slick will fit that fork?

Thanks.


----------

